# Pumpen für Gleichstrom



## RobiHerb (9 Juni 2012)

Hallo, es ist eine "Spielerei nach Feierabend" aber folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte eine Solaranlage installieren, um zuerst einmal im Sommer Warmwasser zu haben. 

Löten kann ich, Elekronik kann ich, Regeln kann ich, also brauche ich nur die Materialien und es sollte nicht zu teuer werden.

Mein Problem ist die Solar Umwälzpumpe im Primärkreislauf. Alle mir bekannten Pumpen, die diese Temperaturen abkönnen, sind 230 Volt Heizungspumpen. Die kann ich aber aus meiner SPS nicht mit PWM ansteuern.

Gibt es Pumpen, die mit 24V die hohen Temperaturen eines Solarkreislaufs im Dauerbetrieb vertragen? (Natürlich nicht zu teuer!)


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Juni 2012)

Moin, ich könnte mir vorstellen das es da was im Bereich Bootszubehör gibt.


----------



## Jörg_24 (13 Juni 2012)

*Gleichstrompumpe Solar*

Hi,
zu deinem Problem fällt mir nur eine LAING-Pumpe (laing.de/produkte/pumpen/gleichstrompumpen_vario)  ein, die ist genau dafür gedacht... Aber PWM geht wohl auch nicht - dafür aber recht einfach mit einem Solarpanel.
Jörg


----------



## RobiHerb (13 Juni 2012)

Danke, so etwas wie Laing suchte ich, aber wie immer hat das auch seinen Preis. Der Vorschlag Pumpe aus dem Boots/Yacht/Camping Bereich geht nicht, da die Temperaturen im Solar Bereich zu hoch sind.

Ich habe mich übrigens entschlossen, wenn das ganze erst einmal mit einer SPS läuft,  auf Arduino um zu stellen, da ich meine SPS diverser Hersteller immer wieder für Tests an Projekten benötige.


----------

